# Surf Cup acceptance List?



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone seen or heard when the list will be out for teams accepted to Surf Cup?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 9, 2017)

Emails have gone out, but I haven't seen an official list.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 9, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Emails have gone out, but I haven't seen an official list.


I should have kept the email but some age groups have been announced, but others not till 6/22.


----------



## Frank (Jun 9, 2017)

From what I can see in the older side very few CAS teams were accepted to Surf in the olders unless you played in a qualifier and got auto accepted or are a San Diego team. You can see the list of current accepted through the hotel platform. My team was told that regardless of success we are rejected. Director basically said should have played Man City and that they took far less teams this year because of the 4th game and longer halves. So here is the key to be accepted; play one of their qualification tourneys, be from San Diego or Scdsl or be from out of town so they get their hotel kickbacks.


----------



## SoccerMum1988 (Jun 11, 2017)

Frank said:


> From what I can see in the older side very few CAS teams were accepted to Surf in the olders unless you played in a qualifier and got auto accepted or are a San Diego team. You can see the list of current accepted through the hotel platform. My team was told that regardless of success we are rejected. Director basically said should have played Man City and that they took far less teams this year because of the 4th game and longer halves. So here is the key to be accepted; play one of their qualification tourneys, be from San Diego or Scdsl or be from out of town so they get their hotel kickbacks.


Yep....all about the dollar....what soccer!?!?


----------



## zinger (Jun 13, 2017)

we received early acceptance but have several rooms at the Residence Inn across from the fields that we can't fill.  Message me if you're interested and I'll send you the link.  Room rate is $259/night and includes breakfast.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 13, 2017)

Frank said:


> You can see the list of current accepted through the hotel platform.


A little help please, I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Frank (Jun 13, 2017)

Justafan said:


> A little help please, I couldn't figure it out.


Click on hotel link. Register.  

Once registered click on any hotel.   CLick on complete registration form. Yes to confirmed with hotel. It now presents a drop down list where you can see all teams accepted.


----------



## jerry626 (Jun 16, 2017)

any idea when the acceptance list might come out?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 21, 2017)

jerry626 said:


> any idea when the acceptance list might come out?


https://events.gotsport.com/events/teamlist.aspx?eventid=59034


----------

